# Sponges.



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Rumor has it that a sponge is a big carrier or spreader of germs and bacteria and other nasties. How do you clean them? Do you clean them?
Could you boil them in some water with a little bleach or hydrogen peroxide or something similar?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

RUMOR has it? LOL How about that's a better bacteria habitat than the white throne in the bathroom. Moisture, temperature, food. 

"Damp, airy and loaded with food scraps, sponges are a paradise for microbes. Those sponges contain as many as 54 billion bacteria per cubic centimeter (one sixteenth of a cubic inch)! On top of that, sponges provide just the right number and size of living spaces for bacteria.









Kitchen sponges are bacteria’s dream home


Sponges are favorite spots for bacteria, partly because of the mixed-housing environment that the cleaner-uppers offer microbes.




www.snexplores.org


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

recent acquisition


https://www.amazon.com/Geloo-Silicone-Washing-Kitchen-Accessories/dp/B087832M2Z/ref=sr_1_6?keywords=silicone+scrubber&qid=1662311763&sr=8-6


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I don't use sponges because of the germs. I use these..



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01AVR1OW4/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

I’ve never used sponges for dish cleaning, only for cleaning the sink, and that’s pretty clean to begin with.
I’ve microwaved them and poured boiling water on them, but also just thrown them away…

There are so many things available now that can be laundered with the disinfectant of your choice and work better than any sponge ever could IMO.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Grow loofah sponges and throw them away after use.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I guess that answers that question. Thanks, all.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Is it safe to assume (like that's never gotten me in trouble before) that those green scouring pads are no better?


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

https://blog.monouso-direct.com/find-out-how-to-disinfect-a-scouring-pad/#:~:text=According%20to%20a%20report%20by,using%20them%20inside%20the%20kitchen


.

Disinfection info/scouring pads


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

oldasrocks said:


> Grow loofah sponges and throw them away after use.


Loofah sponges can be composted. 

Synthetic sponges can be microwaved, or they can be soaked in hot vinegar water, or you can work baking soda into them, or .... Hey! Get it loaded with baking soda, and pour vinegar on it! 

Entertainment and disinfection!


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

That settles it. I'm telling wife lady that, in an effort to keep our home safe, I will never clean again.

If you don't see any more posts from me, you'll know what happened.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It's been great knowing you. I hope she gets a sympathetic jury.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Danaus29 said:


> It's been great knowing you. I hope she gets a sympathetic jury.


I think she already gets a lot of sympathy from people who know me. She spent many years doing hospice care. She's used to hopeless cases. I think that's why she married me.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Sounds like you are doomed.


----------



## 419608 (4 mo ago)

Holey tshirts that would otherwise be thrown out are great for cleaning 😁


----------

